# Which Bible Passage Best Describes You?



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Which Passage of the Bible Best Describes You? Answer These Six Questions and Find Out | TheBlaze.com

This is what I got

"You will not fear the terror of the night, nor the arrow that flies by day, nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, nor the destruction that wastes at noonday." Psalm 91:5-6 ESV

You're the protective/warrior type that is not afraid to stand up to the darkness of this world. It makes sense that this would be your scripture since Psalm 91 is also known as the "Soldier's Prayer."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..thanks. I knew for sure I was going to get the dumb ass spake passage. 


2 Peter 2:16Authorized (AKJV)

16 but was rebuked for his iniquity: the dumb ass speaking with man’s voice forbad the madness of the prophet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

“He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” Revelation 21:4 ESV

You’re an idealist. You see what could potentially be while others stick to what they know. You spend a lot of time trying to convince others to your ideals and you also try to live your life as an example of those principles. People often misunderstand you as dogmatic or over-zealous, but what they fail to realize is that you strive to make the world a better place for everyone.

IBTL or Delete


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called the children of God.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You hypocrite, first take the log out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to take the speck out of your brother's eye.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is mine. Kind of unexpected...


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, 
I will fear no evil,
For I am the biggest son-of-a-bitch in the valley.

Or something like that..................


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

?!
“Set me as a seal upon your heart, as a seal upon your arm, for love is strong as death…” Song of Solomon 8:6 ESV

The first verse I memorized and is still my life verse (passage) is:

Blessed is the man
Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly,
Nor stands in the path of sinners,
Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
But his delight is in the law of the Lord,
And in His law he meditates day and night.
He shall be like a tree
Planted by the rivers of water,
That brings forth its fruit in its season,
Whose leaf also shall not wither;
And whatever he does shall prosper.

Psalm 1:1-3

not exactly a match, eh?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I got:

“He will wipe away every tear from their eyes, and death shall be no more, neither shall there be mourning, nor crying, nor pain anymore, for the former things have passed away.” Revelation 21:4 ESV

But I prefer:

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you." Ezekiel 25:17


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

csi-tech said:


>


I never get tired of seeing that scene.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I also like: Take up thy quiver and thy bow, I pray thee. Go out into the open country and take me some venison.

Or: The fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon the Earth. Upon every creature that scurrieth upon the ground, upon every fish that swims in the sea and upon every fowl that soareth upon the air.........................Into your hand are they delivered. 

That one tells me to be a good steward to the land, taking only what I need and taking only shots that I know will cause quick death.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I never get tired of seeing that scene.


I know right?! I love it!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
> I will fear no evil,
> For I am the biggest son-of-a-bitch in the valley.
> 
> Or something like that..................


I used to say this to my daughter all the time. Yea, tho I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil, for thou art with me. A line I just sent her was, "Don't tell God how big your storm is, Tell the storm how big your God is". She's 17. 18 in July. At U of M twin cities. Scares me a bit with this crap of terrorist acts at malls!! We all know women love to shop!!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

“You will not fear the terror of the night, nor the arrow that flies by day, nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, nor the destruction that wastes at noonday.” Psalm 91:5-6 ESV

You’re the protective/warrior type that is not afraid to stand up to the darkness of this world. It makes sense that this would be your scripture since Psalm 91 is also known as the “Soldier’s Prayer.” 

Got that for a answer, but the questions were kind of silly weren't they?


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> "You will not fear the terror of the night, nor the arrow that flies by day, nor the pestilence that stalks in the darkness, nor the destruction that wastes at noonday." Psalm 91:5-6 ESV
> 
> You're the protective/warrior type that is not afraid to stand up to the darkness of this world. It makes sense that this would be your scripture since Psalm 91 is also known as the "Soldier's Prayer."
> 
> Got that for a answer, but the questions were kind of silly weren't they?


I got the same one, and yea the questions were kinda silly.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I took that test too. Idealist just like Sasquach and Aquahull. One of my favorite verses is below.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Any character quoting Bible verses in the movies is a bad guy.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I took that test too. Idealist just like Sasquach and Aquahull. One of my favorite verses is below.


Revelation 21:4 (KJV) 4 _* And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away. *_

This is coming, . . . I'm living for it, . . . will some day die to experience it, . . . and it will always be one of my favorite Bible verses.

It's also the one they tagged onto me, . . . it fits 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Doc isith an @sshole.... that ones in there isnt it?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the 
tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through 
the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike 
down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. 
And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

"May the forces of evil become confused on the way to your house."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been shot at many times, been in more struggles for a deadly weapon than I can remember, crawled out from under a crashed chopper and almost lost my life when a drunk driver plowed head on into me but I still get scared. My heart pounds and I pray to God every time. He has never let me down. I have learned that nothing matters but the people in your life. We are here to make it a better place and uplift and enrich the lives of those we love. Put your faith in him. He will see you through.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Ecclesiastes 3:1-8
To everything there is a season, a time for every purpose under heaven: A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck what is planted; a time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; a time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; a time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; a time to gain, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to throw away; a time to tear, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; a time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't need the Blaze to tell me who I am. 

Isaiah 6:5 Then said I, Woe is me! for I am undone; because I am a man of unclean lips, and I dwell in the midst of a people of unclean lips: for mine eyes have seen the King, the Lord of hosts. 

I haven't seen Him yet but, he knows me.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

For the purpose of this forum: Proverbs 22:3 A prudent man sees danger and takes refuge but the simple keep going and suffer for it.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

as a Christian I feel this describes me. 

1 Corinthians 12:25-27 so that there should be no division in the body, but that its parts should have equal concern for each other. If one part suffers, every part suffers with it; if one part is honored, every part rejoices with it. Now you are the body of Christ, and each one of you is a part of it. 

2 Timothy 2:3-4 Join with me in suffering, like a good soldier of Christ Jesus. No one serving as a soldier gets entangled in civilian affairs, but rather tries to please his commanding officer. 

Ephesians 6:10-11 Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. Put on the full armor of God, so that you can take your stand against the devil’s schemes.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Joshua 24:15

15 And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

2 Timothy 3:16-17

*16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: 17 that the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works.*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Genesis 16:8

And he said “Hagar, Sarai’s slave girl, where have you come from and where are you going?” She answered, “I’m running away from Sarai, my mistress.” The angel of the Lord said to her, “Go back to your mistress and submit to ill treatment at her hands.”


----------

